# MAC and login to college website. Whale communication varifi



## Graeme Edwards (5 Dec 2010)

Mac and PC people please help.

I am doing a degree in countryside, conservation and recreation management.

I have to log into the college website to gain accesses to college lessons, lesson planners etc. The problem lies when I hit the logon button. You can see it on this page.http://www.reaseheath.ac.uk/wordpress/?page_id=653 Its the tick on the right hand side of the page.

Once I click this, safari stops. If im lucky I get ti the point that a pop arrives, asking if I want to trust the site and certificate that my mac cant verify. I click trust all. If im really lucky, I get to the "whale communication" box. At this point, another box pops up to ask me if I trust it, but then safari crashes and I have to force a quite.

Any ideas if its my mac or the site. I know a women who uses mac and shes got on before.

Any guidance would be great.

Cheers,
Graeme.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (5 Dec 2010)

*Re: MAC and login to college website. Whale communication va*

https://portal.reaseheath.ac.uk/Interna ... r_code=117

This is as far as I get. Not sure if you can see or make any sense of this.

/Users/Graeme/Documents/College2010/Whale Communications Intelligent Application Gateway - Error Page.pdf


----------



## nry (6 Dec 2010)

*Re: MAC and login to college website. Whale communication va*

Have you tried a different browser on the Mac?


----------



## Dan Crawford (6 Dec 2010)

*Re: MAC and login to college website. Whale communication va*

I got to the bit where you ned to add your password and login details, do you get that far?

I'm using Safari, have you tried Firefox or Google Chrome?


----------



## Graeme Edwards (6 Dec 2010)

*Re: MAC and login to college website. Whale communication va*

I dont get that far Dan. Its just locks up and starts asking me to trust or not, and goes on about certificates and verifications etc.

What do I need to do to change this problem? Download a new browser?

Cheers.


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Dec 2010)

*Re: MAC and login to college website. Whale communication va*

You need to get a Windows machine  (new browser would be the next thing to try and eliminate)


----------



## NeilW (7 Dec 2010)

*Re: MAC and login to college website. Whale communication va*

Sorry Graeme I tried it on Safari on my Mac and it allowed me to get to the login page too.  Took a while for it to think about it though and asked me to agree for it to access my computer twice.


----------



## andyh (7 Dec 2010)

*Re: MAC and login to college website. Whale communication va*

G

Tried it on my mac and worked, i accepted all the bits the screen went white, i then hit refresh and up came the login screen with username and password.

If you struggle install firefox browser on your mac, its very good anyway.

Gimmie a buzz if you want

Cheers

Andy


----------

